# Creating a Horror Film



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Once I get to the higher levels of college life (I am almost done my first year)... I am thinking of creating an animation on horror. I am learning how to add dialog to my animation and practing on animating living and non living things. I was thinking eventually I want to create a horror animation... But I need inputt and ideas from you and the direction I want to go. Please by all means tell me what you think I should do... Whether is is vampires, living dead, squid people etc...

Thanks!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

PM me. You know I'm always long on ideas. Just as long as we get one thing straight up front: I don't work on Gay Yanni!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

OK I did... ^^ lol... Trust me I am not going that root with this one... I am sticking to straight horror... WHen I graduate I hope to get into horror, fantasy and science fiction comics and animation.


----------

